
Show HN: My todo app with encouragement and statistics to increase motivation - taigeair
Would love to get some feedback on my app. It&#x27;s free for the next day.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;victories&#x2F;id888306128?ls=1&amp;mt=8
======
brudgers
Is there a website that demonstrates what the app does?

I find the idea interesting, but I don't use an iPhone and hesitate to
download apps to my Android phone due to some bad experiences.

But I'd probably provide feedback if I could.

~~~
taigeair
You want to see a video or something?

It's only iOS. Thanks for the support though :)

~~~
brudgers
Because it was asked for, I would be willing to provide feedback, but packaged
as an iOS app...or probably an Android app...creates a high level of friction.
Seems like this makes the app store makes it difficult to aquire, let alone
connect with potential users and iterate the product on short cycles.

...and that's about all the feedback I can really offer.

~~~
taigeair
I see. So how would you package a todo app?

~~~
brudgers
For the purposes of testing, obtaining feedback, iterating and finding a
market, I think packaging a tool as an app has more drawbacks than benefits.
There are too many dependencies on third parties and too many assumptions
about customers.

YMMV.

~~~
taigeair
Here's a video of it! www.littlequest.me/victories

